

Prostate-specific cancer drug engineered from Mediterranean "death carrot" weeds - signifiers
http://gazette.jhu.edu/2012/07/23/drug-from-mediterranean-weed-kills-tumor-cells-in-mice/

======
signifiers
Research article here:
<http://stm.sciencemag.org/content/4/140/140ra86.abstract>

